# Australian Social Huntsman (Delena cancerides)



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 20, 2010)

Just had to show them off. Just got them today. They are Delena cancerides.

I got 5 adults (2 females, 3 males). As the name suggests they are a communal species from Australia. I'm already in love with them. Haha

The jar they are in is only a temporary home until their tank is set up and ready to go. This way I can keep an eye on them and make sure they're doing well and eating over the next couple weeks.


----------



## TheTyro (Jan 20, 2010)

I love the way they walk. These guys look pretty big already! Haha and their legs look kinda silly, like a 5 year old's drawing of a spider come to life.

 I think at some point down the line I'd like to have one myself.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 20, 2010)

Haha, I know. They walk so odd. Like people do when the sand is too hot on the beach. Plus they are quite passive. They didn't mind being handled when I transferred them into there. 

I actually thought I'd never get a hold of a group years ago so I gave up looking. Luckily I came across the add a week ago for the group.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I'm so jealous! 

Where did you get them?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 20, 2010)

Endagr8 said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm so jealous!
> 
> Where did you get them?



A gentleman from Ontario had these and informed me the ones I received were captive bred. He decided to sell a few.


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice...I've wanted these since the movie Arachnophobia!


----------



## Nathan1234 (Jan 23, 2010)

i hav quite of few of these, my big fem that i caught layed a sac bout a month ago, so im makin her sac nto one big colony

very nice, so there CBs? so they would of come from the same sac?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 23, 2010)

Nathan1234 said:


> i hav quite of few of these, my big fem that i caught layed a sac bout a month ago, so im makin her sac nto one big colony
> 
> very nice, so there CBs? so they would of come from the same sac?




He had a couple females produce sacs. So possibly from different batches.


----------



## syndicate (Jan 23, 2010)

Very cool!!


----------



## dragonblade71 (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice! I sometimes have two or three huntsmans sharing my tent on some nights.

I wonder who in Australia is exporting these. Would it be Steve Nunn?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 26, 2010)

Orgy!

1, 2, 3, 
Not only you and me, 
Got one eighty degrees, 
And I'm caught in between.

Sorry... had too.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Mar 1, 2010)

So random update. One female is for sure gravid. The males keep trying to breed with her but she continues to refuse.


Surprisingly the males have extremely interesting courtship.


For many weeks I kept hearing 3 distinct, overly loud taps coming from my closet (my spider rack). They would wake me up nearly every night and I could never figure out who was making the noise. I always suspected a large tarantula to be making such a loud noise, but could never catch one in the act. Yesterday I was sitting calmly in view of my open closest and heard a tap, I turned my head just in time to see a tiny male with the body size of about half an inch thrusting his body high in the air and smacking it loudly against the plastic side another two times. The amount of force he used was astounding.

He did this in front of the female, she made no reaction and he scuttled off after a few seconds.


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 1, 2010)

AbraxasComplex said:


> So random update. One female is for sure gravid. The males keep trying to breed with her but she continues to refuse.
> 
> 
> Surprisingly the males have extremely interesting courtship.
> ...


AWESOME! These were cool enough to begin with but you ad interesting behaviors like that to an already strange large spider! I need some of these things. Good job and good luck:clap:


----------



## Hamburglar (Mar 2, 2010)

Very cool.. thanks for the photos.  I just got a few huntsman myself although a different species.  Interesting spiders for sure.  Good luck with them...


----------



## dtknow (Mar 2, 2010)

If you get babies please do me a favor and export some to the US somehow!!!


----------



## Eclipse (Mar 2, 2010)

Ugh dude I hate you! I've always wanted these! Lucky you!!! I been trying to get my hand on these guys for a long while. Congrats man, YOU HAVE to send some this way! Social spiders are my fave


----------



## izzy4oh8 (Sep 6, 2021)

Are these still around





AbraxasComplex said:


> So random update. One female is for sure gravid. The males keep trying to breed with her but she continues to refuse.
> 
> 
> Surprisingly the males have extremely interesting courtship.
> ...


----------



## RezonantVoid (Sep 6, 2021)

izzy4oh8 said:


> Are these still around


I hope not, the one species of spider I genuinely cannot stand. They are native to my area (Victoria, AUS) and it's not fun repairing damaged cladding for my work when three or more 5" ones come racing across your hand every time you pull a length of it off the wall

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## izzy4oh8 (Sep 7, 2021)

To each their own id love a small colony or i love Australian huntsmans well all huntsmans for that matter





RezonantVoid said:


> I hope not, the one species of spider I genuinely cannot stand. They are native to my area (Victoria, AUS) and it's not fun repairing damaged cladding for my work when three or more 5" ones come racing across your hand every time you pull a length of it off the wall


----------

